# How many angelfish for a 30gal?



## fish-fanatic (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll be getting a 30gal aquarium soon and I am going to completely start anew with fish - as in, finding good homes for the fish in my 20gal. 

My plan for the 30gal:

2 angelfish
and maybe a few mollies?

What do you think? Would it be ok?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I think that would be okay. Try to get a mated pair then you can watch them spawn.


----------



## fish-fanatic (Oct 11, 2012)

Obsidian said:


> I think that would be okay. Try to get a mated pair then you can watch them spawn.



Thanks! You've been really helpful.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

buy multiple small anglefish, then once two pair up sell the other fish. Or buy a mated pair. To do that you have to closely observe fish at the petstore though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

or just go to aquabid to buy a mated pair...


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ive read if you have livebearers like mollies or swordtails with angels it'll serve a dual purpose when the livebearers breed. Ready-made edible treats for the angel! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Fish Fanatic just do not by all means put guppies and angels together. I've learned the hard way...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Why do u say angels are not good with guppies? I have 4 guppies 5 plattys and 3 angels in a tank and they all did fine.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

The angelfish bit their tails and killed them. Are your angels small. Mine is pretty big


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

loha, aren't mated pairs expensive though?


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Can you have black angles with neon tetras?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Maltiple post


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can find mated pairs of angels anywhere from $30 to $600...depends on the type and who the seller is....i will even have a few pairs up for sale within the next month..but they will not be cheap....about $50-$60 a pair..

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwangelfish


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Loha, are you serious about $600 bucks!!! That's a lot of money for 2 freshwater fish LOL


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

There are some FW fish that comand a high price. take a look at this. Keep in mind, this is only for 1 fish. Gorgeous yet expensive.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+837+1136&pcatid=1136


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

$500 for an L-46 is very inflated...you can get them on aquabid for as little as $150..
but the suttoni blue eyed pleco is one of the most expensive of all freshwater fish...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcatfishp&1350233342

yes ; i have seen mated pairs of angels sell for $600 and even more...that is a lot of money for such a common and easy to breed fish...


----------

